# Welcome to the United States of America!



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Newbie that I am, I gather that most folks on this forum do NOT live in the United States... and I am having to stretch to find a classical music connection, but I do want to say to all of you tonight (after a historic election here), and for the first time in my life, I _can_ say this without irony, Welcome to the United States of America!
Now, for some music (do read the commentary) -


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I found a classical connection just a few moments ago.

Obama apparently likes Bach's cello suites.
http://www.flickr.com/people/barackobamadotcom/ (scroll down)

Congratulations, America.


----------



## Isola (Mar 26, 2008)

I second opus67.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Obama apparently likes Bach's cello suites.


I need to ask this question... and I'm not doing so in a rhetorical manner. If anyone can respond to the following query, please let me know-

Is there *any* evidence, other than Obama's self-testimony, or the testimony of friends/family/hangers-on, that he has an independently verifiable interest in Bach, or *any* Classical Music for that matter?!

Until presented with such evidence, I retain the right to consider his claim of attentiveness to Classical Music on a par with his claim to lack of attentiveness to his former Minister's sermons. Mine might be a minority opinion, but it is (for me) a 'witness-credibility' issue.

There _are_ examples of major American political figures whose devotion to Art-music can be confirmed on much more than their own word. A former Time Person of the Year is a major donor to the Metropolitan Opera. He also knows his Puccini arias cold. (He probably knows a good bit of the late 19th/early 20th C. _canzone_ repertoire, as well.) The woman who is (for the next 2 months, anyway) 5th in line to the Presidential Succession has public-performance quality skills on Piano.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

A Concert Pianist,  with great legs,  Viva La Rice


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, a wonderful result.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I need to ask this question... and I'm not doing so in a rhetorical manner. If anyone can respond to the following query, please let me know-
> 
> Is there *any* evidence, other than Obama's self-testimony, or the testimony of friends/family/hangers-on, that he has an independently verifiable interest in Bach, or *any* Classical Music for that matter?!
> 
> Until presented with such evidence, I retain the right to consider his claim of attentiveness to Classical Music on a par with his claim to lack of attentiveness to his former Minister's sermons. Mine might be a minority opinion, but it is (for me) a 'witness-credibility' issue.


My thoughts exactly Chi. After watching a performance of Beethoven's 5th at a former U.N summit and seeing the most insipid reaction to the performance, my view of politicians and classical music has changed dramatically.  
I'll take my chances with someone that I can trust.


----------



## ErFurtwanglert (Nov 24, 2008)

I've always wondered which side of the (American) political spectrum classical music lovers tend to fall on. I have worked as a youth activist in the Republican Party for 3 years now and have yet to meet a single person who is interested in this music like I am. That being said, I haven't really asked...


----------

